

Show HN: Open-sourced my Java chess AI high school project - FreshCode
https://github.com/pate/chessmate

======
theonewolf
I'm not sure I'd call "uploading code" to a website "open sourcing."

Where is your LICENSE file? Where are licensing terms discussed?

Open source isn't just code; the license you release under is equally, and
perhaps even more, important than the code.

~~~
rickdale
Fair enough criticism here, but this is a high schooler. Instead of coming on
strong with HEY WHERE IS THIS AND THAT, understand that he "open-sourced" the
project to learn stuff. So since I don't have the proper knowledge to explain
the open-source license stuff, maybe you could explain a bit or point to a
good read so he/she can continue to learn.

~~~
stefan_kendall
Did you even click the link? This was a 2005 high school project, so the
author is 3 years out of college.

------
tba
Cool project! Anyone trying to run it on *nix will need to open Main.java and
replace all instances of the windows-specific file separator "\\\" with "/".

~~~
jared314
It should be using the java.io.File.separator[0] constant for platform
independence.

[0]
[http://docs.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/File.html#s...](http://docs.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/File.html#separator)

~~~
madsravn
For future reference, just using slash ("/") will work for both Windows and
Unix systems (linux and OSX)

~~~
jared314
Yes, Windows treats both "/" and "\" as separators. Just make sure you handle
the edge cases.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4845866/java-on-
windows-p...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4845866/java-on-windows-
prevent-slash-in-file-name-from-acting-as-a-seperator)

------
FreshCode
Will add an MIT licence tonight.

------
TannerLD
src/build.bat seems to be missing.

~~~
gizmo686
Is this meant to be a joke? Anyway, I believe you mean Makefile is missing.

